# Problem in launching hotspot shield



## gulfsentinel (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi,

Im new here and residing in middle east.
Managed to download anchorfree hotspot shield, but when I tried to launch it by clicking on OPENVPNTRAY, access was blocked by the service provider. Is this the correct procedure to launch the program?
Please help.


----------

